
How LSD binds to the brain, and why trips last so long - altstar
http://europe.newsweek.com/first-look-lsd-binding-neurons-offers-insights-hallucinogenic-effects-548665
======
cypherpunks01
Source study published in Cell, "Crystal Structure of an LSD-Bound Human
Serotonin Receptor"

HTML
[http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(16)31749-4](http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(16\)31749-4)

PDF
[http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674(16)31749-4.pdf](http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674\(16\)31749-4.pdf)

------
meowface
This is really interesting, but only solves one of the many puzzles of LSD. I
hope we'll someday learn how LSD's presence in these receptors can sometimes
alter consciousness so profoundly.

~~~
lawpoop
Isn't this just really the general puzzle of how neurotransmitters work in the
first place? We know their effects, in the broadest strokes (e.g. dopamine ==
reward), but we don't know precisely how they create those effects.

